# Inspiration from Japan



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Not sure if this is in the right forum, but the mods can move it if it's out of place!

I finally got around to editing/uploading some photos of my trip to Japan this summer-- I did siteseeing for 2 weeks before a 4 week study abroad in Tokyo. I thought I'd share some of my photos from my site-seeing:

Ginkakkuji (Temple of the silver Pavilion):



















I swear the Japanese grow moss the way we grow grass! Kyoto is amazing, and I had a good time there as my relatives took me around!

My photos don't do Ginkakkuji place justice, as I swear it must be one of the most beautiful places on Earth. While Kinkakkuji (Temple of the Golden Pavilion) is more famous, Ginkakkuji is an older temple. The people of Kyoto revear the designer of Ginkaukkuji as a genius. Both temples were chartered by former Emperors, father and son actually. As an interesting historical tidbit, if I remember correctly, the father was the last of the emperors connected to the Fujiwara clan, which incidentally, would make him an ancient relative of mine.

Kyoto is huge and amazing-- this is just one of countless amazing shrines and temples. Though I spent 4 days there, I felt like I saw only the tiniest tidbits of the place.'

Another shot from Kyoto:










Miyajima:



















Miyajima is a beautiful island south of the mainland. It's a famous tourist spot with 1 of Japan's 3 "Great Wonders," the Ootorii gate (huge torii gate). Miyajima has Deer the way California has Squirrels. XD

Nikko:



















The Japanese have a saying, "Nikko wa Saiko." Literally translated, it means "Nikko is the Highest." This is a phrase with literal and figurative meaning. Literally, one should climb the huge flight of stairs to the first Shogun's grave. The Tokugawa dynasty is probably the most famous of Japan's Shogunate dynasties, and Nikko is where the very first of this famous line is burried. Figuratively, Nikko is incredibly beautiful, and reveared by many Japanese as the most beautiful place on earth.

I was surprised at how brave the red dragonflies (which are everywhere) are! They don't care if the camera is even an inch away!

Mt. Fuji/Jikku:




























At the end of the trip, my friends and I ventured to climb to the top of the amazing Mt. Fuji! Highest point in Japan! Probably my favorite part though, was taking photos of the Jikku (forests at the base of Mt. Fuji). Truly amazing-- I'd never seen such a perfect sky.

Incidentally, I also collected a lot of the rocks for Naupaka Coast at Mt. Fuji! :hihi:

Niigata:

What Aquascaper's trip to Japan would be complete without a trip to the Nature Aquarium Gallery?










It was nice-- my Dad was amazed. So much so that he helped finance "Naupaka Coast." Me, I thought it was nice, but a bit boring . . . really IMO, Amano's level of innovation just isn't what it was when he was writing Nature Aquarium World I . . . or at least, the aquariums at the gallery are just to "wow" the unknowledgable hobbyists IMO. Too many of the scapes (especially the smaller ones) gave me the impression of being thrown together. Ok, sorry! I'm done being negative!

My Dad's comment: "Wow!! This is SO much better than TV!!" :hihi:

Hope you enjoyed! I'll try to edit more of my photos in the future-- I took around 1500 photos total on that trip. :hihi:


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Thank you for sharing these amazing photographs! I am sure you had a blast!
Navarro


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Gorgeous landscapes, so green and lush.

Love the closeup of the dragonfly.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Beautiful Steven. Thanks for sharing your inspiring time with us all.

I'm a little surprised at your NA Gallery comments. Do you think your expectation was too high?


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Amazing views!! It is an inspiration indeed, so lush and green. Really a place to see, learn and live its history.
Thanks for shring


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks all! Yeah, I had a blast!



gf225 said:


> I'm a little surprised at your NA Gallery comments. Do you think your expectation was too high?


No, I'd have to say I pretty much new what to expect in terms of design. I just, thought that _being there_ might make me feel the "punch" of a live artwork, an aquascape. Like the feeling I got the first time I ever saw an aquascape. I guess it's not that easy to find that feeling again.

When I read Nature Aquarium I, I just sensed the mind of an innovative, growing, active artist from Amano. The real type of artist, that is never done, and always trying deperately to create new boarders, and grow even more. I just don't sense that from anything I've seen from ADA in a long while.

Well, I guess we all grow old. Amano-_sensei_ as I refer to him, doesn't need to be the young-type artist anymore, neh? Time for a new generation to pick up the task of innovation maybe?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Wow! that is amazing. i would love it there. very beautiful and inspiring!  congrats on an awesome trip. if i keep with my japanese classes, maybe i could study abroad. i heard Japan is a good place to teach english. (?)


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

I hate you Steven!!!!!    
Thank you for show us your great photos


----------



## lowell (Dec 15, 2005)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)

Its a huge ambition i have to visit place like what you have.Japan is on my must see list, infact its at the top.
Amaizing place, How would a English guy get on with the language over there??


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Moody,

Since english is taught at their schools, if you gesture they can probably understand you. Now, understanding them is the hard part. Their speaking skills are normally not at the same place as their comprehension, since they only care about writing/reading tests in their classes. Japanese classrooms use almost no participation or discussion. Sometimes I even asked them to just speak in Japanese because I couldn't make any sense of their English. 

Especially in Miyajima, or non-city places, English will be almost completely worthless. If you're planning to go see the gallery in Niigata, I'll warn ya that it's in the middle of NO WHERE and none of the people living in those rice farms will know any English at all. Just ask for Amano Takashi-san. 

I found it helped if, when I said English words, I pronounced them the way a Japanese person would. When you say "ANA hotel," instead say, "Ana (like in banana) Hoteru."

ore wa ninenhan shika benkyou shinakatta kedo, boku no nihongo wa mou sukoshi jyozu ni natta to omou. Nihonjin to itsumo shaberu da kara. Kono daigaku demo dekiru. Waseda Daigaku kitta tomodachi ga iru kara. Ma, nihongo no benkyousuru no wa amari muzukashikunai to omou.

(I've only studied Japanese for 2 1/2 years but, I think my Japanese has already become fairly good. I always talk with Nihonjin that's why-- I can do it even at my College. It's because I have friends here who are from Waseda College. Well, studying Japanese is not too hard I think.)


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Steven,
Gorgeous pics man! And very inspirational. I'm hoping to go to the Nature Aquarium party next year, and see Japan first hand. I'm also taking a class in Japanese next Spring, so that I can hopefully understand a little


----------

